# My lousy day



## Thesemindz (Feb 2, 2009)

So I woke up this morning to the sound of birds chirping outside and my wife making breakfast and got a call from my employer informing me that they will no longer be requiring my services.

Yesterday was a mandatory work day because of the Super Bowl, but I don't work Sundays. I told my boss that, and he said no problem, and then today his boss called him and had him fire me for not coming in.

I contacted HR and was basically told tough luck because my boss is now covering his tail by denying that he gave me permission to miss.

So instead of relaxing with my wife on my day off, I've spent the last 9 hours picking up applications and applying for jobs online.

I'm actually ok with it. Pizza hut has become a race to run all the customers off before they figure out how to cut operating expenses down to 0. Between cuts in pay and product quality, the customers and the employees have been getting shafted for a good long time, and I didn't want to work there anyway. Also, the grapes were probably sour.

My wife is pretty stressed though because that was our main revenue stream. So, when you have a family, you do what you must. Hence the all day marathon of job hunting. To be followed tomorrow by the sequel, Unemployed in America, Day 2.

I know this doesn't have anything to do with martial arts, but it's been on me all day, and I really wanted to put it out there. Sorry for venting.

And thanks.


-Rob


----------



## Sukerkin (Feb 2, 2009)

One of the sterling qualities of a decent internet community, Rob, is that it is a place for you to so exactly that i.e. vent the frustrations that real-life has temporarily tripped you up with.

We might not be able to help directly but we surely can sympathise.  Fingers crossed that you find another, happier, revenue stream soon.


----------



## Steve (Feb 2, 2009)

good luck.


----------



## seasoned (Feb 2, 2009)

Hang in there Rob, life is made up of problems, the important thing is how we deal with them. Things don't always feel good, and people and jobs sometime let us down, but what I have found is, todays miss fortune is tomorrows blessings. Vent all you want, thats when the healing begins. Good luck, and think possitive.


----------



## David Weatherly (Feb 2, 2009)

Best of luck in turning this around fast!


----------



## Andy Moynihan (Feb 2, 2009)

Positive energy inbound. And remember the poem:

"From the day that you're born/
Till you ride in the hearse/
Things are never so bad/
That they cannot get worse".


----------



## Carol (Feb 2, 2009)

Feel free to vent away.  Going through a job loss is one of the worst things that can happen to a person.  

Keep training, whatever you do.  It will make a difference in how you interview (ask me how I know).

If you can, I'd strongly recommend picking up the book "Knock 'em dead" by Martin Yate.  (No, its not a martial arts book...LOL)    If you read the book and follow his advice to the letter, you *will* get a job.  

Fingers crossed, and sending thoughts and prayers to you and your family.


----------



## Tames D (Feb 2, 2009)

I feel your pain. But remember that everything works out if you help it along. 

I too worked at a pizza joint years ago as a teen. Remember Straw Hat pizza? We wore straw hats and it worked out well for me because I had hair down to the middle of my back and just tucked it up under the hat. 

Well after about 8 months I got fired when the new district manager found out. I was bummed that I lost my minimum wage job. But 2 weeks later I landed a dream job at a major motion picture studio and have been there since. Yeah a little more than minimum wage, :rofl:. 

Sometimes bad news turns out to be good news. So be strong and shoot me an e-mail if I can help in any way.


----------



## grydth (Feb 2, 2009)

Ultimately, this will be a worse day for them than for you.

There's an epidemic of gutless and dishonest managers all over the country, aided and abetted by HR departments that are uesless - at best.

I have every confidence you will find a better job, and one with mutual respect.


----------



## terryl965 (Feb 3, 2009)

I hope you can get this turned around wuickly before the economy gets any worst.


----------



## stickarts (Feb 3, 2009)

Good luck! Maybe you can turn it around and find something better!


----------



## AceHBK (Feb 3, 2009)

Hey I feel for you.
I know you will get something soon, their loss is some other companies big gain.
Good luck.


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Feb 3, 2009)

Hang in there and pound the pavement hard.


----------



## astrobiologist (Feb 3, 2009)

I hope the job hunt goes well for you.  It's hard right now.  I have two college degrees and the best I could get was minimum wage at Dunkin Donuts.  My girlfriend also has two college degrees and she's working as a receptionist.  Keep your head up, friend.   There are jobs out there for you.


----------



## Kreth (Feb 3, 2009)

astrobiologist said:


> I hope the job hunt goes well for you.  It's hard right now.  I have two college degrees and the best I could get was minimum wage at Dunkin Donuts.  My girlfriend also has two college degrees and she's working as a receptionist.  Keep your head up, friend.   There are jobs out there for you.


I had the same issue for a while. No degrees, but well over a decade of experience in IT and consulting. Wow, I just realized it's closing on two decades. Unless I wanted to move to a major city, companies wanted someone with 5+ yrs exp, and wanted to pay them $20k. At one job, I got passed over for someone with a degree in help desk support. :idunno:
It took a while to get in, but I'm now working in local gov't. My co-workers are great, the pay is good, and I'd probably have to kill someone in front of multiple witnesses to lose my job.


----------



## Gordon Nore (Feb 3, 2009)

Rob,

The pain of losing a paying job is compounded by the feeling of being treated like a commodity, rather than a human being. Take some pride in the fact, no matter how tough life gets, you'll never stoop to treating anyone else the way you've been treated.

Best of luck to you, brother. Keep us posted.

G


----------



## Thesemindz (Feb 3, 2009)

So after two days and about twenty applications plus another ten places that just aren't hiring and another six hours or so searching internet job sites it looks like I have a job. 

It's less hours than I was working, but I know how to get hours. Show up, clean everything, make yourself indispensable, and soon you're back up to full time. I've played that game before.

Thanks for letting me vent on here, and for encouraging me, and for reminding me it could always get worse.


-Rob


----------



## DavidCC (Feb 3, 2009)

I guess "mandatory" meant "mandatory" this time :/


----------



## zDom (Feb 4, 2009)

Thesemindz said:


> ... make yourself indispensable ...



Caution: my Dad said (and I agree) that if you start THINKING you are indispensable, you will soon be proved wrong...


----------

